# Seatcovers Installed + Pictures and more to come....



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Not really sure covering the airbags up is a good idea. At least it is something soft; it's not like you are mounting a TV in the center of the steering wheel or something like that.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

keveburd said:


> Not really sure covering the airbags up is a good idea. At least it is something soft; it's not like you are mounting a TV in the center of the steering wheel or something like that.


They cover the airbags in a "breakaway" fashion. There is no real restriction, just a cover held in by the pressure of the seat. They provide less restriction than the original material covering them.


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

Back in the 50s and 60s everyone had there seats covered by Rayco Company and the cars went to the junk yard with beautiful seats underneath. So the moral of this story is use the originals and when they wear out. Get 'em Covered! We also covered out living room furniture with plastic. ugh! Don't get me wrong they do look nice.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow thanks so much for the review....that is really valuable information for all of us Cruze owners....a big thank you from all of us!!


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

nice information thanks


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Quazar said:


> They cover the airbags in a "breakaway" fashion. There is no real restriction, just a cover held in by the pressure of the seat. They provide less restriction than the original material covering them.


Don't get me wrong, I am just shaky about doing ANYTHING around airbags. I was saying that if you are in fact putting something in the way, at least it was something soft.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Does anyone know how well they work with the power driver seat?


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Does anyone know how well they work with the power driver seat?


That is the deciding factor on whether I will purchase these or not. It looks really nice and I'm not sure what the factory installed leather looks like in the cruze, but if they were like this then I don't know why I didn't get leather in the first place.

Thanks for being the first to try them out! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Mahty said:


> Back in the 50s and 60s everyone had there seats covered by Rayco Company and the cars went to the junk yard with beautiful seats underneath. So the moral of this story is use the originals and when they wear out. Get 'em Covered! We also covered out living room furniture with plastic. ugh! Don't get me wrong they do look nice.


 Some people, like Quazar and me for example, get covers for the seats as not to ruin the originals after years and years of use. I like to keep my cars in mint condition for as long as possibe and those coverking seats look nce. Make the seats look a tad bigger but thats about it. Ill have to get some for the sonic. They look really shiny too though  And why did you select black and grey? You like two tone interiors?

I ordered my sonic with the black and titanium leatherette and I hope there isnt that much titanium on it. I will definitely have to get all black leatherette covers for the sonic.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

BTW, why are the pictures in black and white? I wanna see color!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Memphis said:


> Some people, like Quazar and me for example, get covers for the seats as not to ruin the originals after years and years of use. I like to keep my cars in mint condition for as long as possibe and those coverking seats look nce. Make the seats look a tad bigger but thats about it. Ill have to get some for the sonic. They look really shiny too though  And why did you select black and grey? You like two tone interiors?
> 
> I ordered my sonic with the black and titanium leatherette and I hope there isnt that much titanium on it. I will definitely have to get all black leatherette covers for the sonic.


My interior is back and grey already so it matches pretty **** well if I say so myself. Also I didnt have a choice in interiors because of the color car I wanted so I had to get grey.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol I was just wondering  No need to get offended. Like I said I think those covers are great. They fit very nicely. I just dont like two tone interior seats. :1poke:


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Added color photos to the album


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the extra colored photos! So based on these pictures I'm assuming the middle seat in the back can no longer fold down, correct?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Memphis said:


> Lol I was just wondering  No need to get offended. Like I said I think those covers are great. They fit very nicely. I just dont like two tone interior seats. :1poke:


There are exterior seats? lmao


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Curoudo said:


> Thanks for the extra colored photos! So based on these pictures I'm assuming the middle seat in the back can no longer fold down, correct?


The ECO model eliminated the pull down center. They have the rear seat version for the the middle console as well.


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Quazar said:


> The ECO model eliminated the pull down center. They have the rear seat version for the the middle console as well.


oh really? wow I had no idea they'd take something like that out for a MT.. hmm interesting. and that's good to know, otherwise this cover would've been an EXTREME let down for me. I can't say it enough the seats look amazing now!


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

They look pretty nice as far as I can tell. We weren't interested in leather, so if we did something, it would be another cloth material. I have to say this, though, the grey color in this picture doesn't line up at all from the seat bottom to the seat back. Are they all off by this much?


----------

